

Help me HN: My startup after 10 days - Independent Music TV from Latin America  - ulisesrmzroche

Hey HN,<p>So, I&#x27;ve been trying to find a right idea for a while now, and I think this one is getting traction. I&#x27;ve gotten about 70+ followers on twitter just today, and tons of bands sending me music videos.  You think ya&#x27;ll could take some time to give me some feedback and advise me on what I should do next?<p>clickable link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lindavista.tv<p>Previous Show HN: MPV - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6154628<p>#UPDATE - It&#x27;s now at 128+ followers from yesterday.
======
horyd
Get some branding up there and social links. I can't see the name of your
product (i'm just assuming its Lindavista?) on the site or anyway to interact
with your brand. A Twitter 'Follow' button and a button to tweet about the
currently playing video would be neat.

Also maybe some sort of header, it's a bit cramped up the top of the page
(incorporate this with your logo or just your product name in text perhaps).

Good luck with your project!

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
Thanks for the critique! I'm currently putting up a new media player that will
allow me to do that. I'll add the header/navbar and do ab testing on it.

------
billybob255
The site could definitely use a better design. I've wireframed something basic
that I think is better. I see you've got some improvements on the way and
maybe use it to help, although I'm not sure how much leeway Shortform gives
you to move stuff around.

Move the leaderboard section down a bit

Put your corpo name in the top left(maybe include a link to your Twitter as
well)

Enlarge the song/artist names, social links are good there (although you might
get a larger response if you separate Facebook and Twitter and put them right
out there)

Make the preview screens larger and underneath the main video with a
title/artist visible without mousing over(similar to Vimeo's layout)

The massive slogan and "Learn More" button are really just wasted space, make
them smaller to leave more room for the videos

Here's the wireframe link
[https://wireframe.cc/F5T58B](https://wireframe.cc/F5T58B)

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
Thanks for the critique. Shortform doesn't give me anything to work with
really, so I'm cutting it out completely and using something else. I saved
your diagram, and I m moving around a lot of stuff right now thanks for your
time :)

------
logn
Would you be interested in the domain: independentlabel.org? It's about to
expire, I have no use for it, and I'd rather it go to a good home, but only if
you'd put it to good use right away. Let me know by replying here.

------
jcruiz
It's hard to browse the content. I didn't understand the categories.
Nonetheless it's a cool idea, check out this site dedicated to Colombian
bands: [http://www.radiolem.com/](http://www.radiolem.com/)

Update: I visited at ones with my monitor on portrait mode, I didn't see the
thumbnails on the side. Now navigation makes more sense.

